# PR knot how to finish off?



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

just got a PR bobbin and looked at a few vids on how to tie a PR knot and there seem to be a few different ways to finish it off. Do people prefer tying half hitches or Bimini twist lock off at the end? Is it really necessary to burn off the tag ends of the mainline and leader? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

After the wraps I tie half hitches in alternating directions for about 8 pairs, cut the leader & dutifully burn it, tie a couple more hitches up to the blob then about another 10 pairs of half hitches. I finish with a 3 or 4 turn uni, & cut the tag very close. The bimini Rizzuto finish (using a pull through) could be used just as effectively as the uni at the end, but I think the half hitches are necessary anyway. The half hitches after the blob need to be snugged right down, as they protect the mainline from the edges of the blob.

I agree that the burning of the leader is probably not necessary, as a well tightened serving ain't goin' nowhere, but it adds an additional element of security, & an excuse to play with lighters. I don't burn the tag of the mainline, as it's too close to be sure you're not weakening the knot. I do find that the uni can come undone occasionally, but there're 47 half hitches that have to undo before that's a problem.

I've got the time down a bit now, only takes about 6 mins per knot :? . I no longer use it on the 15lb gear, as the knot is too stiff to cast well (and a complete bastard to tie), but on the PE3 & PE5 kit, it's a definite winner. I tie it with long (4m-ish) leaders as I have complete faith in the knot (even after a few fish), so you can get longer use from it by just trimming the end to unscuffed leader.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks Dave makes good sense can't wait till after work tomorrow to play with a new knot and play with a lighter again sans durrie of course but well lubricated with a brew or two. Cheers.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Just did my first PR knot session.

30 minutes first knot, didn't realise it was backwards until I went to cut off the mainline tag. :shock: :lol:

35 minutes second knot.

30 minutes third knot.

Very therapeutic / meditative knot. Nice.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Just tying one of those mongrels would finish me off!


----------



## siro (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a link to a video of this knot , will post it up if ok with mods and when i work out how to , in it the guy just trims the mainline snug and then just keeps on halfhitching over the mainline end to keep it all neat.

hope this helps

Cheers siro


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't tie mine 100% the same as what I've seen on the net but I've used it on 30lb main, 50lb leader pulling large barra out of the snags and it holds up. Takes me around 5-10 minutes? I always burn the end of the leader and make sure it forms a good blob shape. Then I fisnish it off with 1/2 hitches. The main thing I found is to make sure the knot is really snugged down on the leader. I've had a whole knot slip straight off the leader before (hence making sure it has a good burr on the end now, at least I've got a good chance of getting my lure back if I do fail to snug it tightly).


----------



## siro (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.tsurishopjapan.com/article_i ... 108919943f

Sorry it's not in English.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks Siro,

that's a good one. Here's one in Kiwi which I thought was pretty good too.

cheers


----------



## siro (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah good one Jim

Can understand 'em a little better , rod tup lol.

Seriously though that was a good finish he put to that knot .


----------

